# First Damage to car after 48k miles



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Hi All,

I've owned my car a couple of years now and it was pretty much perfect, apart from some standard road rash, until yesterday.

To cut a longer story short I had a contractor turn up in a tractor to mow a small plot of waste ground at the rear of my property to prep it for grass in a couple of months time. He went all in going as low as he could. He caught a stone with one of the blades. He was quick to show me the damage to his mower and fussed a bit about it. I didn't realise at the time but the next morning I found this:



















The stone was lying below the handle with a fresh white mark where a blade would have struck it. I was fuming.

It's not really the contractors fault, just one of those unlucky incidents. How do I go about fixing this? It would have been better if it struck the glass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

would have being a million times better if it had hit the glass, or the door square but at least it didn't hit the crease on the door!

get a dent repair man round and see what he says, shldnt be to much of a job if that crease is ok


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

That’s a bloody hard hit!

It will need paint so I’d put it into a bodyshop


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

If you want to avoid repainting it, a good dent man will get that out, then touch it in and flat and polish it. Remember I said a good dent man. There are many cowboys in the trade, the problem is, if a bad dent man has a go with it, he could make it worse, and the good guy then cannot get it out. Don't rush, find a good one. Where are you based? We have a pair of stonking lads, they are pretty much the best in the business, and without doubt are the best I have ever seen. They are based around Lancaster, and cover from Kendal to Preston and Blackpool.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

I’m in Northern Ireland. Does anyone have any recommendations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

jdquinn said:


> I'm in Northern Ireland. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't really want to paint the whole door. I think I'd rather a small touch up that's maybe slightly noticeable than risk a poor paint blend. Also the whole car is 100% original paint and I'd like to keep it that way if possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Looking at where it is and the angle of the panel I can’t get my head around how a flying stone hit it hard enough to do that much damage without even scratching the window, Nasty dent for sure.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Yes, it was quite a distance away, maybe 40m so the stone would have been falling down when it hit. Car was parked far enough for me not to worry about it. How wrong was I? It was quite a large stone maybe 40mm in size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jdquinn said:


> I'm in Northern Ireland. Does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate. Give Andrew at Dents NI a shout. He's based over at the Carn Industrial Estate in Portadown. He's done a few bits for me over the yeas. This was the most recent.
























I've also a number for a guy based in Monaghan, who does a lot of work for dealerships around Dungannon, Omagh & Enniskillen. He's repaired some serious damage on panels for me and family members and is amazing to watch. The Dentman.ie - he's called Damian and is also brilliant. PM me and I'll send you his number.

Alternatively, a good bodyshop may be able to just do a localised repair.

Cheers, I hope you get that sorted.

Cooks

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Cookies said:


> Hi mate. Give Andrew at Dents NI a shout. He's based over at the Carn Industrial Estate in Portadown. He's done a few bits for me over the yeas. This was the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Cookies, I got a number from a family member. Hopefully get it sorted soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Cookies said:


> Hi mate. Give Andrew at Dents NI a shout. He's based over at the Carn Industrial Estate in Portadown. He's done a few bits for me over the yeas. This was the most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for Damian. I've seen him sort alot for people round me


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just to top this thread I called in at Refinish Detailing Lab in Carn Ind Est, Craigavon. I assume this is the same guy Cookies you recommended?

Anyway he was very professional, quick to respond to my enquiry, and quick to repair the dent. It was, what I thought, very expensive for a half hours work but he did a great job. I just need to touch up the chips now.

It's difficult to see in the images, the water on the panel distorts the image.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

jdquinn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just to top this thread I called in at Refinish Detailing Lab in Carn Ind Est, Craigavon. I assume this is the same guy Cookies you recommended?
> 
> ...


When it comes too PDR you're paying for his experience and not his time, repair looks greayt btw!


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

SamD said:


> When it comes too PDR you're paying for his experience and not his time, repair looks greayt btw!


Fully agree. I don't regret going to this guy and may use in the future if required but £80 seemed a bit steep for time taken imo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

:lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

SamD said:


> When it comes too PDR you're paying for his experience and not his time, repair looks greayt btw!


Agree 100% :thumb: fantastic job.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

£80 is cheap most charge £100 -£120.

He’s done a good job id be very happy with that price.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

£80 is very good, I'd be happy at that.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

If you're happy with the result then £80 is pretty reasonable. Much much cheaper than a body shop repair and as had been said you are rewarding his skill and ability.

Don't think too much about time focus on outcome !

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

If he can do that in 30 minutes it shows how experienced he is and I would imagine that £80 was for the repair albeit if it took 10 minutes or 60


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

£80 is fantastic. MY local guy charges double that for less.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

cole_scirocco said:


> £80 is fantastic. MY local guy charges double that for less.


Exactly, cheap as chips for the job done.


----------



## jdquinn (May 19, 2010)

And touched in. I'm not 100% on the paints4u touch up. It goes on really fine but colour match is not perfect. I think I should have built a bit more depth of colour before lacquer as well. The lacquer is sanded and polished level with the existing paint. It's almost indistinguishable by touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’d be over the moon for £80 worth double or more


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

@muzzer 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Enough


----------

